# D&D Lego minifigures



## Zander (Mar 13, 2014)

As you may already know, Kre-o, Hasbro's construction toy brand, has recently released a D&D line in the US. This has allowed me to fulfil a long-held ambition of creating a Lego-like minifigure of Drizzt without having to resort to heavy modifications such as painting Lego parts. Here is a picture of my Drizzt minifigure along with his best bud the Champion of Gruumsh, Guen the panther and a Mimic. 

Drizzt is made of Kre-o, Lego and third party parts. The Champion of Gruumsh is too. Guen is pure Lego and the Mimic is pure Kre-o.

Sorry about the rubbish photography. What do you think of the minifigures?


----------



## sabrinathecat (Mar 13, 2014)

Cute.
It's funny what some people create or are inspired to create.
I made silverhawks back when that show first came out. (a little limited by the pieces available) And I built my own transformers when the "official" ones weren't enough.

I've seen Stargate lego, champions lego, marvel lego (before there was an official tie-in) and muppet lego.

MegaBlox made DragonWars series. I co-opted the figures from their goblin & knights booster packs, put a better paint job on them, and have a nice large army from both sides. One of our players plays a ranger who was constantly dropping weapons and switching during battles (before taking the quickdraw feat), so we used the weapons from knights to show where he left his toys.


----------



## DungeonsNDads (Mar 13, 2014)

My son is currently 5months old... it will be a while before I start buying lego again, but when I do....

... this.


----------



## Zander (Mar 13, 2014)

DungeonsNDads said:


> My son is currently 5months old... it will be a while before I start buying lego again, but when I do....
> 
> ... this.




What's your son's age got to do with you buying Lego? Lego isn't just for kids and teens. Get some for yourself. Become an AFOL (Adult Fan Of Lego). You know you want to.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm digging the Mimic.


----------

